# Tail Lights



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

I just shaved all the tail lights on my car, i want to do something different with the back something that someone hasnt done yet. I want to be 2 steps ahead of everyone. I want to put leds, but not just the normal leds though. does anyone have any ideas, just imagine if you have a clean slate what would you do, how would you create the tail lights. ideas please


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

www.hidplanet.com/forums

look at led section... search for member azdave


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Not to burst your bubble, but custom LEDs have been done. Someone in the HNE section actually built some using LEDs from Radio Shak a while back, but unfortunately the post has been deleted. Still, they looked awesome, and I'd highly recommend doing them.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i think if someone started producing these LED tails, they could make a fortune


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Ich... radioshack... musta been a FORTUNE at thoes prices... but yes... leds do rule none the less...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i have L.E.D's on my car, they are great, and very very bright. they are clear, but when lit they are red. acutally they are more of a reddish pink color...still cool none the less.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While I did retain my OEM tail/turns (re-wired though), my entire trunk it shaved/smoothed.
No more 3rd brake light, no more trim panel, no more plate lights.


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

I do want to put LEDs in but where and how long, how many rows, what would you think is the rule of thumb for to many, or not enough, i dont want to do the normal two strips in the bumper, thats just played out. and which set of LEDs on the back should i put the blinkers on.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

wileycoyote said:


> I do want to put LEDs in but where and how long, how many rows, what would you think is the rule of thumb for to many, or not enough, i dont want to do the normal two strips in the bumper, thats just played out. and which set of LEDs on the back should i put the blinkers on.


do some research first. most states have very strict laws about exterior lighting. they specifically state how big each light must be and where it must be placed (i.e. - how far away from the corners of your vehicle, how high from the ground, etc.). they also give details about how visible they must be (i.e. - visible from X feet in daylight, X feet in darkness). find out what lights are absolutely manditory for every vehicle... most places require 2 running lights (constant illumnation at night) at the rear corners of the vehicle, 2 turn signals in about the same place, and 2 brake lights there as well. if your car is made after a certain year it may require a 3rd brake light in the rear window also. 

after you have some basic rules layed out, then think about how you can make the lights unique.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

K2Fugative169 said:


> do some research first. most states have very strict laws about exterior lighting. they specifically state how big each light must be and where it must be placed (i.e. - how far away from the corners of your vehicle, how high from the ground, etc.). they also give details about how visible they must be (i.e. - visible from X feet in daylight, X feet in darkness). find out what lights are absolutely manditory for every vehicle... most places require 2 running lights (constant illumnation at night) at the rear corners of the vehicle, 2 turn signals in about the same place, and 2 brake lights there as well. if your car is made after a certain year it may require a 3rd brake light in the rear window also.
> 
> after you have some basic rules layed out, then think about how you can make the lights unique.


Good advise if you are modding your daily driver.
In my case, I really didn't see the need to play by any "rules" :crazy:


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

1CLNB14 said:


> yes the third bake light is gone as well, i think im gonna go with a 32 in led on the top of the trunk lid and two 12 in ones in the bumper.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Good advise if you are modding your daily driver.
> In my case, I really didn't see the need to play by any "rules" :crazy:


My car is a DD and it does't play by the rules either.

I've had cops tailgate me (while I'm doing the speed limit) and hit my brakes and I havn't had any problems. (knock on wood)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> My car is a DD and it does't play by the rules either.
> 
> I've had cops tailgate me (while I'm doing the speed limit) and hit my brakes and I havn't had any problems. (knock on wood)


I couldn't tell from the pics, but what about your brake/tails is against DOT code?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I couldn't tell from the pics, but what about your brake/tails is against DOT code?



NO 3rd brakelight.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Aw, now I see.
That carbon trunk is very sexy.
I think that shaving/removing the 3rd brake light gets little to no attention from the cops.


----------

